# Green water - help please



## Janh (Apr 9, 2011)

I have had fresh water tanks forever and this is the first time I have had water turn green.

Here is the info: 55 gallon, 130 watt lighting, pool filter sand for substrate, recent setup, maybe four weeks. 
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite:0
Nitrate: Less that 5 ppm
PH: 7.0
Temp:78
Don't have a phosphate test.

Inhabitants are 15 glo lights, 1 betta, 4 otto's.

I had a brown algae bloom, covered everything, got the otto's and now it is gone, then came the green water. I have been doing a 20% water change everyday with reduced lighting periods. Trying not to do complete lights out because there are plants in there. I know the lighting is high, but I cannot reduce it anymore without turning it off completely, I can use either 130 watts 10k or 130 watts 6700, does this make any difference which lights I use? Is it possible the pool filter sand is causing this? Any suggestions on how to cure it for good? Do I need to buy new (Less) lighting?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Light is one of the problems, is your tank close by a window? cause if it is that might b the problem, u can also get some daphnia it will eat all the algae  Also if u are over feeding will cause the green water, do u have a filter?


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

It's just algae so don't be worried. Keep up with the water changes. With such a new tank, It's good that you are only doing 20%. This won't damage the beneficial bacteria. You could possibly up it to 30% but i wouldn't push it.

You can add some carbon to the filter to help but it needs to be replaced pretty frequently. Just remember that algae bloom are expected and be patient. 

Although if you're not patient, a UV sterilizer would clear this up over night. 


ps. If it's brown not green. That's due to organic's and you should clean filters, substrate. But do it over the coarse of a month or two. Again, too much disturbance will cause a mini-cycle and a possible ammonia spike.


----------



## Janh (Apr 9, 2011)

The tank does not get any light from any source other than the light on top. I do have a filter, an aquaclear 70, I plan on hooking up a rena xp2 this weekend. I don't overfeed. What are daphnia and where do you get it?


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Overfeeding would cause Brown water, not green. if you add the xp2, Stuff the first (bottom) compartment with filter floss. then the 2nd(top) with floss and carbon.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

This happened on my brother's tank due to too much light, and I couldn't have been bothered to maintain his tank for him, so I just bought\installed a cheap submersible uv filter from ebay in there and it cleared it up in a day or two easily.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Janh (Apr 9, 2011)

So I am ok running 130 watts of light or is this way too much for this tank? Should I wait till the algae clears before adding flourish excel (for the plants) or continue to add it? What should I feed my otto's, since the green water no other algae is growing for them to eat.


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey. I just saw this on CL, Green machine is an amazing UV. If you dont pick it up.. i might..

FS 24W UV skimmer for fish tank


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

dsouthworth said:


> Hey. I just saw this on CL, Green machine is an amazing UV. If you dont pick it up.. i might..
> 
> FS 24W UV skimmer for fish tank


Check age of bulb and replacement cost first if I were you


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Green water is tough to get rid of. As a few people have said daphnia works. Im not sure if Mr Pets can order it but I will check tomorrow for you. A uv steralizer will work also but you are looking at $75 for a cheaper one like the green killing machine. Keep up with the water changes. If it was me I would do bigger water changes. Most of your bacteria is in the filter so I cant see how removing water would effect bacteria. Probably be a good Idea to clean your filter out often. Either replace the sponges or boil them as Im sure the green is living on the sponges. I have read a 4 day blackout works aswell. Im not sure what it will do to the plants but I think they will be fine. Go buy one of those feeding pucks that people use for when they go on holidays. Toss that in there so the fish dont go hungry. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## DBM (May 12, 2010)

It's due to excessive light on an unstable tank. It shows up alot this time of year and into spring. I don't know if there are more spores in our tapwater this time of year or what. You want to starve out this unicellular algae so cut back the amount of light bit cutting back the photoperiod and move the tank if you have to, keep up with the water changes, don't fertilize and plant some quick growing plants to compete with it.

I loved greenwater when I was into bettas, fry survival was great.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Janh... I'd recommend covering your tank for 3 or 4 days if the water is green, not milky. Then, add some water lettuce to your tank. This is a floating plant that will absorb some of the nutrients that algae like. It multiplies rapidly, too. It will provide some shade for your tank. As well, add a fast-growing plant to your tank like wisteria or hornwort. (Maybe you already have that, I'm not sure.) The plants will compete for nutrients with the algae. 

If you have a lot of ambient light in the room from multiple windows, consider covering three sides of your tank (maybe with those plastic aquarium scenes but in plain black or blue if you don't like the wild photos) and reducing the number of hours that you have your lights on. Your lights are very strong. 

I've heard good things about UV sterilizers but have never tried one.


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

I was having the same issue with my 55g heavily planted hi tech tank. I have 45-50 fish, 4 frogs, 100 or more cherry and glass shrimp and a couple Assassin snails so a pretty big bio load. I was dosing with Flourish and Trace, pressurized co2 and a Reef capable 48" led. Added some Aquafin Clearfast and filter floss and it was crystal clear the next day! I stopped adding the Flourish and put in a handful of Duckweed to block some light and use up nutrients and it has stayed clear since.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have had green water with newly set up tanks and a uv sterilizer is the easiest way to get rid of it, maybe someone close to youon here is kind enough to loan you one for a small rental fee.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I had a problem with green water in my 90gallon. It had been running for a long time. I moved and set it back up and the water went green. I hooked up my magnum filter and ran it for a couple days. It cleared up and has remained crystal clear since. I used a product called clear fast as well as the big filter. And of course my 2 HOB filters that are always running. It was so green that you could not see the fish in the tank.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. i would say it's cause you have a lot of light in your tank. a uv light is a good investment. not only will it get rid of the green, the clarity of the water is amazing. Cheers


----------

